# GB3 hunting with Sota's.



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

If I wouldnt have been there myself I wouldnt beleive it,Tyler hunting with a couple of guys from Hendrum  and getting along quite well.I must say that these two guys are Ok in my book and I had a good time hunting with them.Is Tyler mellowing out as he gets older :lol: ?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Prozac, maybe??? lol: :lol:


----------



## bubolc (Aug 11, 2003)

He even hunted with me this spring, and asked if I was coming back!

Granted I did get my share of sh*t.


----------



## Dave K. (Aug 28, 2003)

I have to say I was shocked when he asked if we should hook up.

Mallard, I think I see myself moving in the future.

My leg was still sore on Sunday from somebody dropping a goose into my lap. It was worth it though.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

GB3 is a very odd duck...one can never predict what he's going to do or what's going through his head. Mostly because he has no idea himself... :roll:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Decoyer and I always joke that if we could we would charge admission to the inside of Tylers brain for an hour. Kind of like an amusement ride.

Suprisingly he hasn't gone into convulsions while hunting with any out of staters so far. Although we sometimes have to restrain him from waving the middle finger during drives when blue plates are around. On a person to person level I think he's getting better.

I really hope it never completely leaves him though. The entertainment value is just to much fun.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

:lol: What can i say?


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Yea,It is pretty entertaining.Dave,When do you plan on moving here?If you are like myself and many of the others here,you will never look back.At least that goose hit you in the leg and not the groin,like what happened to Tim Grounds :lol: .


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Remember, I have a little sota still brewing through my viens. GB3 you can alsways give me $hit about that! Im a cowboy mother trucker! 8)


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Well you are nice and dont ask me where I hunt right off the bat I might take yeah out too shoot some birds. :wink:


----------



## Dave K. (Aug 28, 2003)

Mallard - When I got all my ducks in a row I think I'll make the move if possible.

I agree with ya about where that goose landed. That could have been bad.


----------

